# weiberkram ...



## trek 6500 (4. Oktober 2009)

...warum gibt es für frauen immer nur sachen in rosa, pink , weiss... da steht doch nicht automatisch jedes weibliche wesen drauf !!! die männersachen , die mir gefallen - in erdtönen , schwarz , oliv... sind dann in gr. s oft noch zu gross- ich mein`freeride sachen - nix eng geschnittenes wie auf´m laufsteg . is ja hier sport , bei dem man sich dreckig macht - keine shopping tour ... ärgert mich oft ...


----------



## karmakiller (4. Oktober 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...warum gibt es für frauen immer nur sachen in rosa, pink , weiss... da steht doch nicht automatisch jedes weibliche wesen drauf !!! die männersachen , die mir gefallen - in erdtönen , schwarz , oliv... sind dann in gr. s oft noch zu gross- ich mein`freeride sachen - nix eng geschnittenes wie auf´m laufsteg . is ja hier sport , bei dem man sich dreckig macht - keine shopping tour ... ärgert mich oft ...



hallo, ich kann dir Maloja und/oder Sombrio empfehlen, die haben oft nette Freeride-Klamotten auch für Frauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikl69 (4. Oktober 2009)

> ...warum gibt es für frauen immer nur sachen in rosa, pink , weiss...



die Zeiten sind doch wirklich vorbei. Wo schaust du denn? klar gibt es noch Sachen in rosa und pink, weil es noch jede Menge Frauen gibt die das auch wollen und weiß ist meiner Meinung nach ein absolut neutrale Farbe.
Fanfiluca hat tolle Sachen und ich glaub nicht ein Teil in rosa, Qloom... super tolle Sachen in allen Farben, Maloja, Vaude, Sugoi, Fox, iXS ........


----------



## karmakiller (4. Oktober 2009)

nikl69 schrieb:


> die Zeiten sind doch wirklich vorbei. Wo schaust du denn? klar gibt es noch Sachen in rosa und pink, weil es noch jede Menge Frauen gibt die das auch wollen und weiß ist meiner Meinung nach ein absolut neutrale Farbe.
> Fanfiluca hat tolle Sachen und ich glaub nicht ein Teil in rosa, Qloom... super tolle Sachen in allen Farben, Maloja, Vaude, Sugoi, Fox, iXS ........



@nikl69:
weiß ist schon eine neutrale Farbe, aber da gehen Schlammspritzer besonders schlecht raus - ich hatte einmal ein weißes Trikot-> nie wieder !
Ich denke trek6500 ist eher auf der Suche nach Freeride-Sachen, da fällt fanfiluca eher raus, aber ich finde auch dass es reichlich Auswahl gibt und das für jeden was dabei ist  du hast ja auch noch einige genannt


----------



## Reaggi (4. Oktober 2009)

hmm.. darf ich mich einklinken?!?

ich suche nach einer hose, wasserabweisend, hüftliegend. männerhosen sind für mich tabu, dafür bin ich zu klein. entweder es passt vom hüftumfang nicht, aber von den beinen oder das ganze umgekehrt.

gibt es einen online store der viel weibchen klamotten anbietet?
die meisten haben grad mal zwei hosen und die sehen aus wie jede andere outdoor hose auch.

also ich suche in richtung freeride. bitte um hilfe :-(


----------



## Reaggi (4. Oktober 2009)

oh... den hab ich übersehen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=261943


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (4. Oktober 2009)

das pinke - blümchen - geschnörkel zeug geht mir auch auf den nicht vorhandenen sack....
ich bin deshlb fast nur in army hosen unterwegs die gibts in hüftschnitt der nicht gleich alles "freilegt" und mit ner ordentlichen ladung imprägnierspray bekommt frau sie auch in den zustand ansatzweise wasserabweisend. 
dazu ist genug platz für protektoren und die knie und der hintern sind doppelt genäht.
ansonnsten hab ich noch c.a. 8 jahre alte dainese mx hose die nen erstaunlich weiblichen schnitt aufweist die hat aber böderweise keine taschen ...was ich persönlch nervig finde.
lange hübsche fr hosen wie bei die jungs fehlanzeige....gut sitzende langarm jerseys-werden von der nähmaschine möglich gemacht. 
und je nach körpergrösse findet man in der kinderabteilung manchmal erstaunlich hübsches zeugs
greetz


----------



## Kate du Pree (4. Oktober 2009)

@DH-Schlumpf: Guter Tipp mit dem Imprägnierspray!

Also, es gibt -so finde ich- einige Hersteller bei denen frau schöne Bikewear ohne pink-blümchen-geschnörkel finden kann:

fanfiluca (mit Abstrichen, gute Farben, jedoch teils mit "Blümchen" ;-)), 

IXS, 

Sombrio bei Bike-Mailorder (haben gerade vieles reduziert), 

sportful.it (leider ohne Händler in Deutschland, habe zwei Trikots in der Schweiz geholtt).


----------



## ftmdd (4. Oktober 2009)

Wenn die Männer Sachen zu groß sind,- einfach nach den Kinder/ Jungensachen fragen- auch für Kids gibt es XL- für allem für Jungen- hab da auch schon Surfanzüge gefunden -ansonsten Thriathlon Sachen- und vor allem in kleinen Geschäften schauen.


----------



## trek 6500 (4. Oktober 2009)

...maloja und fox hab ich auch ein paar sachen - aber die engen , seltsam farbigen teile mit blumen - glitzi - eititei kram überwiegen schon sehr ...obwohl es ja anscheinend auch viele "normale" frauen gibt , die den mtb sport betreiben - und nicht wie paris hilton auf dem bike sitzen wollen ..)))


----------



## nikl69 (5. Oktober 2009)

> sportful.it (leider ohne Händler in Deutschland, habe zwei Trikots in der Schweiz geholtt).



gibts doch, nur nicht wirklich viele. Das sind aber eigentlich nur Rennrad- Klamotten.

Hatten wir Platzangst schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostmoni (6. Oktober 2009)

Die Platzangstseite finde ich irgendwie interessant:

http://www.platzangst.com/collection.php?lang=de

klickt da doch mal auf den women-link... sehr bezeichnend... dürfen die Damen nur daneben stehen und nett aussehen???

Naja, ich finde die IXS-Sachen ganz gut. Maloja gefällt mir auch, hatte ich aber mangels Geld noch nicht. Aber wenn es nicht gerade etwas "Enges" oder "Süßes" sein soll, haben wir doch eher eine beschränkte Auswahl.


----------



## karmakiller (6. Oktober 2009)

Maloja ist mir eigentlich auch zu teuer, hab aber schon ab und zu bei 2legs.de gute Schnäppchen gemacht


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Oktober 2009)

..es heisst ja immer , die frauen wollen diesen pink, lila, blümchen m ist . 
kenne aber viele mtb´lerinnen , die das nicht so seh´n . 
auf prospekten und katalogen seh´n frauen mit bike immer aus , als hätten sie noch nie ´n rad aus der nähe geseh´n ... oder als würden sie es als schmuckstück anseh´n , das man mit spitzen fingern festhält und "wie süüüüssss" säuselt.... schade, schade ,,,
da schäm´ich mich manchmal echt , der weiblichen gattung anzugehören - wenn ich diese weiblein seh´, kann ich verseh´n , dass man/n( denkt , sie wären doof wie brot und könnten keinen lenker halten ....


----------



## alet08 (7. Oktober 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> wenn ich diese weiblein seh´, kann ich verseh´n , dass man/n( denkt , sie wären doof wie brot und könnten keinen lenker halten ....




Ne, ne, neee, wir koennen schon zwischen Werbung/Magazinen und der Realitaet unterscheiden ...

Alex


----------



## trek 6500 (7. Oktober 2009)

..du rühmliche ausnahme ..)))


----------



## Reaggi (7. Oktober 2009)

Platzangst können kleine Frauen vergessen. es gibt nur eine kurze Hose und keine langen. ich frag mich immer was sowas soll. nichts ganzes und nichts halbes. nicht mal ein sortiement aus denen man eine kurze hose sich aussuchen könnte. eine einzige  
die männerhosen haben viel zu weite beine. 

ich bin immer noch auf der suche, hätte zwar eine interessante gefunden, aber 200 euro... ne das is es mir nicht wert, dann fahr ich weiterhin mit dem engen zeugs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (7. Oktober 2009)

@Reaggi: 
ich weiß nicht ob die wasserabweisend ist, aber die sieht ganz ansprechend aus (wie ich finde) - oder soll's noch mehr in Richtung Freeride gehen ? 
http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/radhosen/protective-cargo-hose-zilli/18139.html


----------



## Warnschild (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich muss gestehn, ich sch*** einfach drauf, was offiziell fürs MTB oder RR ist und mixe auch ungeniert vom Schnitt her eng und lässig. 

Allerdings hatt ich bisher kein RR, denke mal, da wirds ähnlich wie beim Spinning nervig sein, ne lockere Shorts zu tragen (reibt). 

Bisher hatte ich gern immer ne weite Shorts (mein Liebling ist ne RONO-Männer-Laufshorts, die ist genialst geschnitten, robust und sonst auch einfach toll) über ner engen Radhose an, mal kurz im Sommer oder lang im Winter bzw. mit Beinlingen oder so. 

Ich mag Scott-Trikots, Maloja (kauf ich auch nur im Angebot, viel zu teuer), hab auch was von Gore, Protective,... Wie schon gesagt, ich mische ungeniert und mit Spaß an der Freude. 

Gelegentlich sinds dann auch  mal Blümchen o. Ä. , was aber nicht aussieht wie Barbie. 

Funktion geht vor, gut aussehn darfs auch. 

Was mich immer aufregt, ist, dass Frauen-Sachen häufig weniger funktionell sind als die Männerversion. Bspw. sind Winterhosen und -trikots bzw. -Jacken oft nicht so warm. Oder aber der Kram ist nicht so hochwertig verarbeitet. Das ist doch wirklich unverschämt, oder?


----------



## Reaggi (7. Oktober 2009)

@ karmakiller   Danke für den link , sieht schon ganz gut aus, nur nylon gewebe... hmm.. klingt etwas luftundurchlässig und klebrig auf der haut!
könnte mich jetzt auch irren.

ich gebs schon fast auf. wird dann wohl eine regenhose zum überziehen. mal schauen


----------



## nikl69 (7. Oktober 2009)

Freeride is scho schwierig 

schau doch mal nach der Hose "iXS Costa Rica Lady 5 Pocket Hose schwarz"
ist keine typische Radhose und mit dem wasserabweisend siehst auch etwas mau aus, aber......oder die Downhill-Hose von denen, die kann was ab...


----------



## scylla (7. Oktober 2009)

Hab mir für diesen Winter die Maloja Dallara Hose gegönnt. Die 200 Euronen haben schon ein bisschen weh getan, aber was tut man nicht für sein Hobby... außerdem soll das gute Stück auch noch zum Skilanglauf herhalten. Von der Passform her ist die für mich perfekt und wasserabweisend ist sie auch (letzte Woche bei Dauerregen in den Alpen getestet  )


----------



## trek 6500 (7. Oktober 2009)

..hab ein paar race face trikots - in männer S gibts ganz nette sachen . von axo , dainese etc , sind selbst S viel zu gross- hinten - und die ärmel viel zu lang ....
protective hat auch ganz nette teile , ja ... und net so teuer .
bei hosen ists wirklich schwierig - grad lange . hab eine fox huck pant . aber gebr. im ebay gekauft - ist ein 2005er modell- wird nicht mehr hergestellt . die ist wasserabweisend und auch recht warm - zur not kann man ne lange unterhose drunter zieh´n . leider schwitzt an auch sehr drin , die hitze staut sich und bildet schwitzwasser ... eine eierlegende wollmilchsau gibts wohl leider nicht - zum . nicht für frauen ...


----------



## Veloce (15. Oktober 2009)

Gore hat brauchbare Trikots und Jacken . 
Das Liquid Lady Thermo Trikot ist genial !

Sportful hatte mal ne Damenshort mit Einsatz im Programm .

Da ich aber Schlabberhosen nicht mag  weiß ich  nicht wer sowas aktuell
in brauchbarer Qualität anbietet.


----------



## ghostmoni (15. Oktober 2009)

nikl69 schrieb:


> Freeride is scho schwierig
> 
> schau doch mal nach der Hose "iXS Costa Rica Lady 5 Pocket Hose schwarz"
> ist keine typische Radhose und mit dem wasserabweisend siehst auch etwas mau aus, aber......oder die Downhill-Hose von denen, die kann was ab...


 

kann man die denn am Bein zusammenbinden? Ich bin immer so geschickt darin, mit dem Bein im Kettenblatt hängen zu bleiben. Hab mir da schon eine Hose mit zerissen...


----------



## nikl69 (15. Oktober 2009)

welche genau meinst Du ?
Die Downhillhose ist so geschnitten das man nicht hängen bleibt, relativ eng und sie ist wirklich sehr robust, festes Nylon
http://www.ladybikewear.de/Radhosen/Radhose-lang/IXS-X-Whammy-Downhill-Damen-Hose::551.html

Diese hier hatte ich leider noch nicht in der Hand, da keine reine Radhose
http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/radhosen/ixs-costa-rica-lady-5-pocket-hose-braun/16828.html?c=7
Ich seh aber gerade das man die Bein unten sogar abmachen kann.

Dann gibt es noch diese hier
http://www.ladybikewear.de/Radhosen/Radhose-lang/IXS-X-Flashy-BC-Damen-Radhose::549.html
Ist auch etwas fester wie andere Hosen, würde sagen bedingt Wasserabweisend aber leider kann man sie nicht enger machen.

Bei iXS ist man bei diesem Bereich ganz gut aufgehoben, meiner Meinung nach. Die haben schon viele Jahre Erfahrungen im Motorradbereich sammeln können


----------



## creatini (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe die Suche nach einer schicken wasserabweisenden Short aufgegeben und mir eine Vaude Spray Short (wasserdicht) in 3/4 Länge gekauft. Bei 1,63 Körpergröße sitzt die Hose in S super, mehr Beinlänge würde sie allemal noch vertragen)
Sie ist zwar langweilig (schwarz), aber funktionell.

Dabei hätte ich so gerne ne Hose in rosa mit Blümchen gehabt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

